
WebAmp: WinAmp 2 in Your Browser - ArtWomb
https://webamp.org/
======
okket
Previous discussion from 5 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16333550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16333550)
(208 comments)

~~~
timdorr
The biggest change since then is the addition of MilkDrop emulation with
butterchurn: [https://butterchurnviz.com/](https://butterchurnviz.com/) and
[https://github.com/jberg/butterchurn](https://github.com/jberg/butterchurn)

------
ObsoleteNerd
Ah the nostalgia!

I'd love an Android app that is just the main WinAmp window in portrait mode
on my phone, and has the same basic features (simple MP3 player basically,
maybe try add support for podcasts and some streaming music). It'd be so
perfect for my car. WinAmp for car audio, Google Maps for mapping. I know it's
purely for the nostalgia kick and the stock audio players work fine, but...
WinAmp!

~~~
swimfar
Do many apps have support for custom skins? I've never heard of any of them
doing that, but it seems like it would be an awesome feature to be able to
customize the UI.

If someone made a music player app that could use existing Winamp skins that
would be really cool. If nothing else you've get a lot of nostalgia installs.
Also, do sites like Spotify and Pandora have APIs that allow other apps to
integrate with their service? If you could integrate the Winamp playlist with
different streaming services you would have a cool and useful music player. I
don't even buy apps, but I would probably pay a couple bucks for something
like that.

~~~
slow_donkey
By skin do you mean purely colors or also positioning of items? I have a
really hard time imagining now that would work for iOS/Android apps in terms
of implementation. Colors are easy because you just pull then from a styles
file but you'd need a really good abstraction for custom views

------
exogeny
This really whips the llama's ass.

~~~
alexkavon
Here’s the reference: [https://youtu.be/HaF-nRS_CWM](https://youtu.be/HaF-
nRS_CWM)

~~~
glandium
It's right there in the webamp, as the first item in the playlist.

------
verisimilitude
I am very happy to report that the classic top bar easter egg[1] was
reproduced in webamp.

[1]:
[http://forums.shoutcast.com/showthread.php?t=72571](http://forums.shoutcast.com/showthread.php?t=72571)

~~~
captbaritone
I wasn’t sure anyone would notice :)

------
mratzloff
If you'd like to download the compilation (good songs, depending on taste),
you can get it here:

[https://freemusicarchive.org/music/netBloc_Artists/netBloc_V...](https://freemusicarchive.org/music/netBloc_Artists/netBloc_Vol_24_tiuqottigeloot/)

------
aplc0r
When I minimized the "components" and put them side-by-side, I immediately had
a flashback to high school LAN parties. Almost everyone had this sitting above
their taskbar in always on-top mode.

------
kyledrake
Please make this an Electron app. I would use this all the time.

Also it needs the equalizer presets. "Rock" was my favorite.

~~~
krispbyte
Wouldn't running actual Winamp 2 be much better? It works with wine so you can
run it in Linux and I guess if you needed support for newer formats a plugin
can be made for them.

~~~
squarefoot
Agreed on running the real thing rather than a web version, but under Linux
qmmp looks close enough to bring some memories as well and doesn't need wine.
[http://qmmp.ylsoftware.com/](http://qmmp.ylsoftware.com/)

~~~
rohan1024
Audacious too.The default skin is a windowed UI but it can be changed to
WinAmp skin.

------
glandium
The Mac OSX v1.5 (Aqua) skin is its own share of nostalgia.

------
xmichael999
Forget about WebAmp, let's talk about the killer play list that has been
prepopulated!

~~~
captbaritone
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17584642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17584642)

------
bb88
The last time I used WinAmp it had a memory leak of about 4K/sec on windows.

You could look at the task on windows and see it grow slowly over time.

I'm curious if this version still has this leak.

~~~
crooked-v
It's a new implementation, not a port.

------
benmarks
I'm wondering if even Atwood knew how right he'd be.

------
andyidsinga
dang!! what a blast from the past. I miss winamp.

~~~
Vivtek
Miss it? I still run it. You can have my WinAmp when you pry it from my cold,
dead hard drive.

~~~
romwell
Same. Runs as fine on Windows 10 as it did on Windows 98 20 years ago.

Just because it didn't get a new release in years doesn't mean it's somehow
got worse.

Some software just works.

~~~
captbaritone
Just FYI, there are a few known security vulnerabilities:
[https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-
list/vendor_id-7545...](https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-
list/vendor_id-7545/Winamp.html)

~~~
romwell
Thanks. They are all related to using Winamp to play rather obscure formats
(Flash video and Univox streams - I had to look up the latter - and mp4 in a
RAR when the user does something).

In short, none related to how people use Winamp: to play music files and
streams.

------
toyg
Ironically, "Add URL" is the only feature that doesn't work...

~~~
captbaritone
This is due to cross origin restrictions enforced by the browser. It’s a
bummer!

------
pkrumins
This inspired me to create this comic:
[https://comic.browserling.com/13](https://comic.browserling.com/13)

------
poisonarena
I tried to get this to build so hard 6 months or so ago whenever it first came
on hacker news, but no luck at all!

~~~
captbaritone
Would you file an issue? I’d be curious to know what’s not working. I’d love
to try to help. Documentation has improved a bit since then.

------
dingo_bat
The milkdrop is running better in the browser than it used to natively run in
my old desktop.

~~~
captbaritone
The MilkDrop port is a separate project which we’ve work together to integrate
into Webamp. Check it out here:
[https://github.com/jberg/butterchurn](https://github.com/jberg/butterchurn)

------
darren0
It has the xmms skin, love it.

------
nodesocket
Would be awesome if it stored your skin preference in local storage.

~~~
captbaritone
We have an open issue for storing your state in local storage. Just haven’t
gotten to it yet.

------
adrianhel
Flashbacks!

